# Disney Dining Plan for RCI trades



## tahoeJoe (Mar 23, 2019)

I was reviewing the Disney World web-site regarding Disney Dining Plans and it appears ambiguous if people who trade into a Disney resort via RCi can buy the dining plan. Does anyone know if Disney dining plan is available to traders.


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> I was reviewing the Disney World web-site regarding Disney Dining Plans and it appears ambiguous if people who trade into a Disney resort via RCi can buy the dining plan. Does anyone know if Disney dining plan is available to traders.


You can, just call Member Services using the number on your confirmation.  You have to buy it for the entire LOS and all in the room.  You can also do fast passes and make dining reservations for those listed if you link tickets and the reservation to a MyDisneyExperience account using the DVC (not RCI) reservation number.  I've done it many times.  Just be careful, it's easy to spend more on the DP than you would OOP.  Usually the Deluxe Plan has the most value potential and the Quick Service Plan the least savings potential.


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2019)

you must buy for all days (7) and for everyone in room. For that long, I find paying OOP is probably just as cost effective.


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

elaine said:


> you must buy for all days (7) and for everyone in room. For that long, I find paying OOP is probably just as cost effective.


OOP is often cheaper and more flexible but it depends.  I usually come in about 50-60% of retail and at at or cheaper (usually 80%) than I would have spent OOP using the DP.  But then we usually hit all but one of the best ways to get value.  We tend to have more than one room where we can get it for one and not the rest paying for the entire group where applicable, we tend to have kids in the 3-9 range, we plan ahead with reservations and we almost always get the Deluxe plan (we prefer sit down to QS often 2 per day).  We tend to arrive early so we can use it 2 meals on day or arrival and we get lunch the last day.  The other situation we tend not to hit is the shorter stay option.  

I'd suggest getting the reservation linked to MDE planning out the meals and getting applicable reservations.  Then you can look at the menu's and get an idea of what you'd spend OOP.  I normally suggest one needs to save at least 20% over OOP or receive that much value for items you truly want to even consider the DP.  Remember it's use or lose so if you don't want the options or someone isn't feeling well or you have some type of issue any savings will turn into a loss.  It's an automatic gratuity of 18% or table service but this shouldn't be a negative since one should tip anyway.  Just paying as much or more OOP to have it prepaid or for "convenience" is foolish IMO.  There are other ways to budget and prepay and it isn't a convenience.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 23, 2019)

elaine said:


> you must buy for all days (7) and for everyone in room. For that long, I find paying OOP is probably just as cost effective.



Thank you for all the advice. What does OOP stand for?


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thank you for all the advice. What does OOP stand for?


Out of Pocket.


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2019)

Oop=Out of pocket. Paying as you go. If you have kids 3-9 then ddp can be worth it esp if you’re doing a lot of character meals.
For tweens, most places except character and buffets will allow to order from kids menu still. Really not worth $75/day for a 11 yr  old who will want chicken nuggets.
We find 3-4 sit down meals is the max we want for a 7 day trip.
Also, for pp, some reports on disboards indicate they might not allow using dining credits for those not in room.


----------



## montygz (Mar 23, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> Thank you for all the advice. What does OOP stand for?


OOP = Out of pocket.

For example, our family of 5 would have had spent $2,643 on the standard dining plan for our 7-night stay. However, we did not get it and our out-of-pocket costs for eating on property was $750. (our visit was last week)

During our 7 day visit we ate at 1 character breakfast buffet and 1 sit-down dinner. We ate several quick-service meals and had some snacks.

We also ate off-site for 3 meals and we bought food for our room were we ate some breakfasts/snacks.

In the end, the dining plan can be a good deal if you plan to eat every meal at Disney resorts/parks and want to eat at the most-expensive places, but for me it's way overpriced.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 23, 2019)

Out of pocket....got it.

Found a great video on You Tube discussing the pros and cons of the dining plan. For most people, it sounds like the dining plan is more about convenience and less about value.


----------



## montygz (Mar 23, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> Out of pocket....got it.
> 
> Found a great video on You Tube discussing the pros and cons of the dining plan. For most people, it sounds like the dining plan is more about convenience and less about value.



I also think a big part is psychological. Some guests don't like to be reminded every time they eat as to what they are paying.

Telling a spouse "Don't worry, honey, its all paid for!" could be worth it --- even if you are paying more in the end.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean said:


> *We tend to have more than one room where we can get it for one and not the rest paying for the entire group where applicable*, we tend to have kids in the 3-9 range, we plan ahead with reservations and *we almost always get the Deluxe plan* (we prefer sit down to QS often 2 per day).



This combo is really the only way I can think of where getting a dining plan can regularly work out to be a better value than paying OOP for the same meals - but it's not the use scenario for most visitors.


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> This combo is really the only way I can think of where getting a dining plan can regularly work out to be a better value than paying OOP for the same meals - but it's not the use scenario for most visitors.


It's not the only way, but it does help.  The other big one is kids 3-9 on the deluxe plan where they are not segregated as kids meals but I did list the variables above that can add or subtract value.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2019)

We did the standard meal plan several years ago - one stand up meal (means you go to counter, order, and then carry to your table), one sit down restaurant meal (servers), and 1 snack. We great enjoyed it. Some of the fancier meals cost 2 dinner credits (Wolfgang Puck's, French Restaurant.). We were 2 adults in our 50's no kids.

You have to buy before you get there.

Your room card is everything. Meal Card, charge Card, Entrance into Parks, etc.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 23, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Your *room card *is everything. Meal Card, charge Card, Entrance into Parks, etc.


??? ;-)

Translation: Room cards are so passé ... the new kids all sport Magic Bands.


----------



## louisianab (Mar 23, 2019)

https://magicguides.com/disney-dining-plan-calculator/
or
https://distripplanner.com/

http://allears.net/walt-disney-world-dining/

There are a bunch of different versions of this, I used one and calculated the where and when of all of our eating. We did a lot of character meals and my kids were under 10, so it was cheaper to do dining plan. I also amassed a bunch of gift cards from target/sams/etc to pay for it, so I saved some there too (If you can hit the 5% back at Sams with a Chase Freedom or Discover - you end up paying about $458 for a $500 gift card after cashback)
It genuinely depends on where you eat, how much you eat and what your plans are.
IF you do the dining plan, there are also some packages for preferred seating for like parades and stuff that are included with the meal as "one table service" credit.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 23, 2019)

I may be traveling with my nephew, who will be 9 by the time we travel to Florida. He has a pretty healthy appetite for a child. Will he be limited to ordering off the kid's menu at quick service or table service restaurants if we buy him the child dining plan?


----------



## Dean (Mar 24, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> I may be traveling with my nephew, who will be 9 by the time we travel to Florida. He has a pretty healthy appetite for a child. Will he be limited to ordering off the kid's menu at quick service or table service restaurants if we buy him the child dining plan?


My understanding on the Dlx plan & QS plan that the credits are pooled but on the basic plan (1QS,1TS) the table service portion is limited to kids menu only where they have one.  I few places don't have one for QS, there is a list somewhere of these.  I know for certain that has been the case for the Dlx plan the last few years but my last experience was about a year ago.  Realize that Disney sometimes tweaks the rules and that there is some variability like the sharing I mentioned above getting the DP for one room and not the other.  There is often some flexibility but it's variable and not very predictable.  Some TS locations will allow you to use the dessert instead for a salad or smaller appetizer.  Some have the cheese plate on the dessert menu.  Some QS will allow you to use meal credits to get 3 snacks and some will allow you to use dessert credits for an extra side item.  If it's just 2 plus a child, that adds value to the Dlx & QS plan and may reduce the value for the in between plan since you have to buy it for all.  The other option is you could list him as 10 and you'd get adult credits but have to pay the adult price.  Of course buffet's and similar would work for that situation as well.

If you're uncertain whether he is traveling with you, you may not want to list him now but do plan accordingly.  You can cancel up to 48 hrs out and change up to 24 hrs out through MS.  But of you don't list him or attach a ticket to him, you will be limited on your fast pass options.  As I suggested above, make dining plans and applicable reservations then you can see what works.  You can make the restaurant reservations even if not on the DP.  Some locations have some pretty robust kids meals and some QS don't have kids meals as I mentioned, but only a few.  The one issue you'll have making reservations on the DP is if you're trying to do something that you have to prepay but you can pay now and then if you get a DP option that covers that, you can call later and have them refund the payment though sometimes you have to do it at the venue when you check in.

We're not big eaters but we do like TS so we do tend to share the credits often sharing meals and then using the DP credits where they are most beneficial.  It can be quite a bit of food if you're not careful.  There are lists out there as to the value of a credit at different restaurants though I prefer to look at the actual menu's in terms of what we'd order.  That'll give you the option of looking at the kids menu to decide if they have good options.


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 24, 2019)

I did a short stay (long weekend)  last year with my wife (adult only trip the 13 & 15 DD's stayed home)  we did the standard plan (1qs+1TS) and ended up feeling like it was too much food (Im 6' 220 lbs).  We won't bother with it again and with our daughters it is a complete non started for us from a value perspective.  YMMV


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 30, 2019)

The refillable mug is included in the Disney Dining Plan(DDP), which comes in very handy for your length of stay, which can be used at all resorts, not in the park. Comes in handy for coffee in the morning and soft drinks at the pool etc. If you are a coffee drinker like me, coffee can become expensive buying out of pocket. Signature Restaurants take 2 Table Service Credits, but there are many restaurants that take 1 Dining Credit. Many of the popular restaurants are filled with advance dining reservations quickly,(ADR), so do make your ADR's at 180 days. I know that sounds crazy to plan where you are eating 6 months in advance, but that is the system if you want the more popular restaurants. We usually do the DDP and usually do 1 Signature Dinner during our stay. We therefore pay OOP for 1 dinner meal, or eat something "on the run" at the parks. The Signature Restaurants are usually very good. When it is just my husband and I traveling, we are not big break breakfast eaters, so oftentimes, we will use 1 Snack Credit in the morning for a pastry or muffin. The DDP usually works well for us. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 30, 2019)

I agree about the refillable mug, although you can just buy that at the resort gift shop for around $20.


----------



## Dean (Mar 30, 2019)

The mugs also good for 2 weeks for those that have a long stay but get the DP for only part of the time.


----------



## louisianab (Mar 30, 2019)

Quick service credits are not shown as "kids" or "adults", you can use them for a meal. Table servkce with kids does have a kids or adults credit. 

You are able to order as many adult meals as you have quick service credits. When we went, I was able to access our whole family's credits and order full size lunches for everyone.


----------



## Dean (Mar 30, 2019)

louisianab said:


> Quick service credits are not shown as "kids" or "adults", you can use them for a meal. Table servkce with kids does have a kids or adults credit.
> 
> You are able to order as many adult meals as you have quick service credits. When we went, I was able to access our whole family's credits and order full size lunches for everyone.


The basic service does segregate them, the deluxe plan does not and it's the most potential value.


----------



## louisianab (Mar 30, 2019)

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/disney-
dining-plan-costs-info-tips/

More info


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 30, 2019)

I like the refillable mug when I'm staying in a Disney resort hotel, but when we're in a DVC unit I bring my own coffee and soft drinks and wouldn't find the mug useful at all. Of course, I also cook meals at least 4-5 days out of a week in DVC and I know many others don't, so maybe I'm the outlier.


----------



## elaine (Mar 30, 2019)

If you want the 9 yr old to have adult portions of food, and want regular dining plan, go to buffets. There are some good ones: grand Floridian (character meals), crystal palace in mk. Bomas in akl. Ohana is also all you can eat. Cape May at bc also adds seafood.


----------

